# Wheels of Fire '63 Impala? No, but Wheels of Lightning '63 Chevy.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

White Lightning, that is. Posted this on another board and thought some of the new comers may not have seen it. Gotta be my model of Junior's dirt car because all the pics I've seen of the real one, the bodywork looks like a sack full of walnuts. LOL


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Maybe if you stage a wreck people would look more? (kidding) Great build. Great pic. Part of it is the pictures seem unremarkable: no clues to scale. That's a compliment. But maybe if you stuck a snickers bar or something in there for reference.

Also people are looking. I think there's more rubbernecking going on here than on I75 with a dog loose in the median. It's just that few are stopping to comment.

So what about it guys? (and gal) step up and say something!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Somtimes with model car kits from the 60s and 70s the grills give them away. They tend to be thick and heavy and look better with a black wash.
Also window glass in older kits is too thick.
But Lukes stuff is very convincing!:thumbsup:


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks ya'll, and Steve, check out the new crash pic. LOL


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, like Steve244 says, if you add something like a coin or a set of keys to the track surface, people will really start taking notice!


----------



## jhac7 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think it looks killer. How did you get the trees to look like their goin by at speed??


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Used PaintShop Pro. Used the tool that allows you to modify only part of the pic and chose the trees and added motion blur. Then I chose the track surface and added blur. Lastly, added a lesser blur to the tires and there you are.


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

lov it!!!


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

have you got any more 60's/70's nascar car's?


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

I build mostly '50's and '60's but there are a few newer ones here and there. Here's a link to most of my cars and some of my friend's also.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v69/mitchum/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

LUKE'57 said:


> I build mostly '50's and '60's but there are a few newer ones here and there. Here's a link to most of my cars and some of my friend's also.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v69/mitchum/


 
Great site Luke! Fantastic reference source. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great site, Luke. I know you must have to spend quite a lot of time on the cars, but do you also have to spend just as much time on the bases and background scenery?


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

I've really not spent a lot of time on the sets. The grandstand set is about like the real Darlington grandstands. They built them in '50 and are still using the same ones. It took me a couple of weeks, off and on, to build mine and I've been using them for several years now. About the same on all the others, once you get them built, they can be used for many different years of cars. Wait'll you see my new combination Museum and Movie Theater.


----------

